# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Peanut butter gives you more realistic dreams

## Gr8God

So I saw this post from two years ago called
Peanut Butter = Longer more vivid dreams?
& I read threw it lots of ppl said it worked 

I thought to myself LOLLOOOLLLLOL I remeber eating peanut butter on a spoon when I wathced TV in my room at night this was about nearly 3-4 nights a week & remeber having vivid dreams but didnt know why.

So lots of people have posted how to make yourself a peanut butter sandwich which is pretty simple so im not gonna explain how

Post if you ate peanut butter & had a vivd dream or less vivid Also if you have a peanut butter dream lol I want to hear it

----------


## bust113

_OH MY GOD!!! I eat peanut butter all the time and I have amazingly vivid dreams and near perfect dream recall. And I ran out of peanut butter a few weeks ago and have been too lazy to get more... And I can only remember very small fragments of my dreams. I NEED TO GET MORE PEANUT BUTTER._

----------


## Clairvoyance

Odd. Is there any scientific evidence to this?

----------


## JP

The peanuts contain a very high amount of glocentyne which in turn creates more pulses and connections throughout your brain. It not only creates more vivid dreams but helps with concentration and studying. Just kidding, that was all made up...sounded good though right? I've never tried it before, maybe I will tonight...

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by JP


The peanuts contain a very high amount of glocentyne which in turn creates more pulses and connections throughout your brain. It not only creates more vivid dreams but helps with concentration and studying. Just kidding, that was all made up...sounded good though right? I've never tried it before, maybe I will tonight...



Wow, I thought you were serious, sad you weren't._

----------


## Telemachus

Peanut Butter does contain Niacin though (B3), which could have slight effects on the quality of sleep/dreaming.

----------


## SaucyHitman

The secret to lucid dreaming and unlocking your inner self.. a PB&J.  ::lol::

----------


## Erii

will try this tonight  ::D:  I'll make a quick PB sammich! just before bed  ::D:

----------


## mark23

I'm allergic  :Oh noes: 

However, I've heard the same about bananas, so I'll have to test that out soon.

----------


## Arra

Peanut butter sounds SO good right now. I said I wouldn't eat anything else today, but this gives me a great excuse. I'm going to make peanut butter on toast now.

EDIT: Fuck, we don't have any... I thought peanut butter was an essential ingredient in everyone's house... how do we not have any? Now I'm extra hungry because I was looking forward to it..

----------


## Gr8God

Lol its 10:35pm right now I know theres half a jar of peanut butter left so Ill make me one b4 I go to bed

----------


## backslashed

I'm sure the choline in PB has something to do with the vivid dreams... Below is a list of choline concentrations in foods:
    * Beef liver - pan-fried - 100 grams (about 3.5 oz) - 418 mg
    * Whole large egg - 112 mg choline
    * Beef (ground) 80% lean/20% fat - 3.5 oz patty - 81 mg
    * Cauliflower - 3/4 C cooked (1" pieces) - 62 mg
    * Navy beans - 1/2 C cooked - 48 mg
    * Tofu - 100 grams (about 3.5 oz) - 28 mg
    * Almonds - sliced - 1/2 cup - 26 mg
** Peanut butter - 2 T - 20 mg*

I'll give this a try since I rarely eat a PB sandwich (not normal, I know..) and will be back to post results...

----------


## Different

nothing like a PBILD.

----------


## Wonders

I had a big spoon of peanut butter last night and I had a LD! I also had a lot of vivid dreams. First LD I've had in 2 months. I'm going to try this again tonight.

----------


## Monocycles

man i need to try this

----------


## lucidpony123

Wow! Before I found this thread I ate some peanut butter right off a spoon yesterday and the day before. Those 2 nights were the only nights I remember nearly a whole dream and they were both very vivid O.o Definitely gonna try this again tonight!

----------


## Rimnii

Just ate a few spoonfuls of PB, I will record my events of tonight  ::D:

----------


## Drokens

I'm going to have to try this.

----------


## whiterain

peanut/pinael coincidence?  :Shades wink:  its so odd when you find out that you are doing so many things completely subconsciously that help you to do the things you are looking to do

----------


## Arra

I dreamed about Reeces Peanutbutter Cups last night... spending $2 in a vending machine and getting like 10 of them.. and I took 2.. I wonder if this thread caused that dream.

----------


## Gr8God

Lololololol I didn't that much people eat peanutbutter of a spoon I thought I was the only one who does it also last Yes I did have a very vivid dream also the plot was set out very good

----------


## backslashed

I took a spoonful of PB last night. I didn't get lucid *BUT* my dreams were so awesome and were so vivid that I would've thought they were a part of yesterday's memory. My dreams have a common theme and was really interesting. I think in one of the dreams I became semi-lucid!! I didn't do MILDs or WBTB so maybe that's why I didn't get an LD. What I did last night all I did was just plain PBILD. 

Tonight I will eat the whole jar and MILD like there's no tomorrow....

----------


## bust113

_That is going to have to be a whole new term on this site, it truly deserves it, PBILD_

----------


## Arra

I just went to the store specifically to get peanut butter. I'll try it tonight.

----------


## anderj101

*Adding PB to my shopping list. Will report back with results.

----------


## bust113

_Had a spoonful, going to bed soon, wish me luck._

----------


## DREAMER242000

Brought a jar today will try it tonight.
I will post result tomorrow. :smiley:

----------


## Arra

I've gone in 5 minutes from craving peanut butter to never wanting to see it again. This better work.

----------


## Wonders

I had another spoonful last night, I didn't become lucid but I do remember one incredibly long vivid dream.

----------


## Different

had pb and bana with toast. It worked. Longest lucid so far, approx 1min, 13th lucid of dreaming, DILD.

----------


## Raspberry

Too bad I hate peanut butter with a vengence...

----------


## Erii

so I made a plain peanut butter sandwich last night with a glass of milk before bed, I didn't have vivid dreams except later in the night I did end up having a fairly long, semi vivid, dream.

----------


## no_limits

Finally an excuse to scoop peanut butter out the jar with a spoon  :smiley:

----------


## DayDreamer315

> Too bad I hate peanut butter with a vengence...



is this possible?

----------


## Arra

It didn't work that I could tell. If anything, my dreams seemed less vivid last night than the last couple nights before. But I barely remembered any dreams, so maybe they were. The only one I remembered was dark and not vivid. I'll try again tonight. I expected it to work. I was hoping at least for a placebo effect.

----------


## iFatal

I'll try to do this with a WBTB i'll post results tomorrow.

----------


## mikeac

Nutella on one piece of bread.  Peanut Butter on the other.  Put'em together and it's like Reese's from the gods.  Tons of tasty goodness with extra vitamin B.

----------


## Captain Frapo

I had a couple hearty spoonfuls last night and as far as I know had no discernible effects.  I will try again, since its not a good idea to base something off one attempt. So here's to tonight. And tomorrow night... and the next night and the next night.

----------


## Arra

I love nutella..
I'm going to keep trying, even though it didn't work. Honestly I'm just glad to have an excuse to eat peanut butter every night.

----------


## Effectual

I'm trying this as we speak  :tongue2: 
Peanut butter on a banana, will report results tomorrow.

----------


## Rimnii

didnt work last night but i am trying again tonight.

dont base results off my post though as i have only been trying to lucid for 5 days and havent had success yet

----------


## DREAMER242000

I had two tea spoonfuls last night before bed, had one non lucid dream that involved me talking about lucid dreams.
Later I had quite a vivid dream.
I will continue to try this nightly for the rest of the week before deciding if for me it is worth continuing.

----------


## Visage

What about trying it in the interval of a WBTB? I'm sitting here right now, watching extremely crappy news and reading a ton about PBILDing. Would eating a huge spoon of peanut butter hinder my ability to go back to sleep?

----------


## Effectual

I had a rather long, rather vivid dream, which is saying something because the previous 3 nights I hadn't remembered a thing.
Will try this again tonight.

----------


## no_limits

Didn't work for me :/ had a teaspoon of PB a glass of apple juice and a piece of cheese. Still rubbish DR

----------


## riverboy

Going to have to add peanut butter into the romantic valentines menu with my girlfriend tonight lol!

----------


## Raspberry

> Going to have to add peanut butter into the romantic valentines menu with my girlfriend tonight lol!



Sounds cute  ::D: 

If only Nutella done the same thing. It would be nutella, banana and apple juice for my midnight snack  ::banana::

----------


## Captain Frapo

Now everybody is keeping in mind the OP... in that PB is making more REALISTIC dreams, and not just as a lucid inducer, right?

----------


## lucidpony123

Had a spoonful of PB last night a few hours before bed. I remember 2 dreams last night. Both long and incredibly vivid ::D:

----------


## Arra

Again, it didn't seem to work. There was no significant difference in my dream quality. I've been putting it on toast. Maybe tonight I'll try doing what some other people are and just take a huge spoonful and eat it straight - which sounds really good but unhealthy.

Exactly how much peanut butter is supposed to be eaten?

----------


## iFatal

I had a spoon full of peanut butter before I went to bed. I could remember some of my dreams not really vivid but then again I almost always remember a dream that I have had everyday.

----------


## backslashed

I don't think I'll be trying this technique again.. I do not usually eat PB and by that I mean I only have eaten less than 5 PB sandwich in the last 12 months. Now, Im suffering from diarrhea  :Sad:  and had to report sick today. As far as I know I do not have peanut allergy but this might have triggered it.

1st night: 1 TB = Vivid, realistic dreams
2nd night: 1 TB = Below average recall + stomach cramps
3rd night: no PB = Average recall + Diarrhea

RIP PBILD.

----------


## anderj101

I'm going for an Organic Lucid tonight!   :Rock out:

----------


## Arra

> 1st night: 1 TB = Vivid, realistic dreams
> 2nd night: 1 TB = Below average recall + stomach cramps
> 3rd night: no PB = Average recall + Diarrhea
> 
> RIP PBILD.



lol





> I'm going for an Organic Lucid tonight!



Are apples supposed to help with dreams too?

----------


## lucidpersian

had a spoonful of peanut butter last night.... no recall of any dreams whatsoever.

----------


## anderj101

> Are apples supposed to help with dreams too?



I've read in several other threads that apple juice is good for dreams.  So, I'll put the bananas in the blender with the apple juice, then spread the peanut butter on apple slices.  It's making my mouth water just thinking about it!  :drool:

----------


## Caden

I can imagine what the cashiers are going to think of people going to the store just for these items.

I can see the conversation at the store with the 100 year old Cashier:

Cashier: Hi 
Me: Hi
Cashier: Welcome to Stinkmart what can I ring up for you? Oh lets see, beef liver, 3 jars of peanut butter, a lobster, and a bunch of bananas.  
Cashier: (_Gives me strange look._)
Me:  Oh I'm going to have good time tonight with these babies!
Cashier: (_Gives discussed look_.)  Ugh!
Me: No you don't understand, this is gonna help me get lucid.
Cashier: Whatever perverted thing your into I don't want to hear about it!  
Cashier: (_While bagging the lobster_), This doesn't involve animals does it?
Me: Its an experiment
Cashier: (_Grabs mic_) * I need a manager on register 3 please!!*

----------


## bust113

_





 Originally Posted by Caden


I can imagine what the cashiers are going to think of people going to the store just for these items.

I can see the conversation at the store with the 100 year old Cashier:

Cashier: Hi 
Me: Hi
Cashier: Welcome to Stinkmart what can I ring up for you? Oh lets see, beef liver, 3 jars of peanut butter, a lobster, and a bunch of bananas.  
Cashier: (Gives me strange look.)
Me:  Oh I'm going to have good time tonight with these babies!
Cashier: (Gives discussed look.)  Ugh!
Me: No you don't understand, this is gonna help me get lucid.
Cashier: Whatever perverted thing your into I don't want to hear about it!  
Cashier: (While bagging the lobster), This doesn't involve animals does it?
Me: Its an experiment
Cashier: (Grabs mic)  I need a manager on register 3 please!!



Hey, something very similar happened to me the other day, but it also included some olive oil and a spaghetti strainer._

----------


## McDreamy

> Now everybody is keeping in mind the OP... in that PB is making more REALISTIC dreams, and not just as a lucid inducer, right?



Wouldn't more realistic dreams REDUCE lucidity because they seem real?

----------


## Urgent

Tried it last nigh. I actually did have longer, and more vivid dreams. Also, I had better dream recall than usual. I ate a few big spoonfuls and had two pieces of toast with a lot of peanut butter on them. Might have been a coincidence, but who knows. I'm trying this again tonight, and I will post my results again tomorrow.

----------


## Arra

If you're trying to conduct a proper experiment, you can't just eat peanut butter every night. You need to alternate, or eat it on some random nights, while not on others, recording your results each day. I think many people responding (including me) are just enjoying the feeling of being able to eat spoonfuls of pure peanut butter every night for a purpose. (EDIT: who here would still be clamoring to participate in this 'experiment' if it were claimed that eating spinach every night might help induce LDs?)





> Wouldn't more realistic dreams REDUCE lucidity because they seem real?



Maybe. Or maybe if it was real in the sense that you felt as conscientious and aware as you do in real life, you'd be more likely to become aware that you're dreaming.

----------


## Gr8God

lol eat something else like bananas I know this is a PB thread but Im trying to help bananas does the same as pb

----------


## Gr8God

> Too bad I hate peanut butter with a vengence...



Eat banana's then

----------


## Arra

I know that a good milkshake can be made by blending together a bit of milk, a bit of ice, a lot of icecream, and a banana.

I also know that a good milkshake can be made by blending together a bit of milk, a bit of ice, chocolate icecream, and peanut butter.

I wonder if peanut butter and banana would go well together in a blender or not, maybe with vanilla icecream. It seems like it wouldn't, but I want to try it.

----------


## Caden

I tried the peanut butter with PB&J sandwich and I was surprised that I did have extra vivid dreams.  Not more real or more lucidity but more vivid.  

If there is a compound in PB that does this though I'm sure my body will become accustomed to it and its effectiveness will wear off. Then I'll just have to stop a week or so and go back to the PB.

Reading this next title may cause you to do reality checks but it is real!
Pumpkin and Peanut Butter Soup

These are beyond good!
Peanut Butter Cookies

Double your fix!
Peanut Butter Banana Muffins

Don't forget to wash it down with a stiff drink.
Peanut Butter Cup recipe
1 oz Kahlua® coffee liqueur
1 oz Frangelico® hazelnut liqueur
1 oz Bailey's® Irish cream
5 oz milk

Read more: Peanut Butter Cup recipe Peanut Butter Cup recipe

And if your nuts into PB then this 
Peanut butter and jelly pizza may just do it for ya!

----------


## lucidpersian

i had some peppermint tea last night with my peanut butter and... i know i felt super fucking relaxed... and i know i had a good dream.. i just don't remember it

----------


## whiterain

> Wouldn't more realistic dreams REDUCE lucidity because they seem real?



it can do, but more realistic dreams usually come hand in hand with more awareness. either way its a positive thing. its good to combine different methods to get the balance between vividness and awareness right

----------


## OwlDreamz

I am definitely going to try this tonight. Actually I will be adding banana to my peanut butter sammy, thanks to tips from Different. Here is a copy of his LDing that seems to be helped along by adventures in PB&B sandwhiches, this taken from my other thread:





> From my Word Doc:
> 
> Dream Info
> Started: January 10th
> 13 Lucid Dreams in 34 nights
> 
> 11 DILD, + 1 sub 3.0 for 15min + 1 PB and Banana Sandwich
> 1 DEILD, + 1 sub 3.0 for 15min
> 1 WILD
> ...



I love PB&B sandwiches anyway. My Mom used to make them for me when I was a kid *warm fuzzies* 
So thanks again for the tip, Different  :smiley:

----------


## Chimpertainment

So. Here is some information for all you NUTTY people. 

Description of Peanut Nutrients: American Peanut Council

Dreamviews Thread on Nutrients that help dreaming: http://www.dreamviews.com/f11/nutrie...dreaming-5077/

It contains B6 which increases neurological function. I would suggest not eating anything for half the day then eating only peanuts 1hr before bed. It would also be a good idea to eat organic since chemicals in processed foods can inhibit your brains ability to function.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Also. In order to find out conclusively, one would need a consistent diet because Im sure everyone ate something else during the day that could have counteracted with the peanut butter. 
Now that I think about it, you would need to keep track of your entire routine. Exercise, water, food, stress, among other things all contribute to variability in body/brain function.

----------


## Cookino

I guess it's peanut butter jelly time then! ::banana:: 
Anyway, I'm gonna try this sometime.

----------


## Raspberry

> Eat banana's then



I do, they're delicious and nutritious  :Shades wink: 

OM NOM NOM

----------


## Schlachtfeld

Tried this for 3 nights in a row.
The dreams were stranger and the recall was better. Pretty vivid too. 
The biggest thing was that all three nights I had a very aware thought pattern and I could actually control parts of the dream! I wasn't lucid, but choosing what was going to happen and replaying scenes a few times was interesting. This just may be the push I need to have a few DILDs. tri

----------


## delga9

Tried this and had 2 insanely long dreams and much better recall.This was the first time BTW.

----------


## Gr8God

I don't think anyone knew that the title of the thread is wrong lol I wrote realistic instead of vivid because there both different realistic dreams mean you would't see as much wierd stuff eg: floating dog then a normal dream but vivid means you will most likely remember the dream better.

----------


## Arra

> I don't think anyone knew that the title of the thread is wrong lol I wrote realistic instead of vivid because there both different realistic dreams mean you would't see as much wierd stuff eg: floating dog then a normal dream but vivid means you will most likely remember the dream better.



Well then realistic isn't a good thing. Lifelike dreams are the most boring for me. I guess I'll stop eating peanut butter, except I think I've gotten addicted to it now.

----------


## Gr8God

I ran out of peanutbutter now I got bananas muahaha I'll have banana sandwich b4 i go 2 bed

----------


## Raspberry

I don't like realistic dreams either. I went through a phase once, my recall really dropped because they were so mundane I didn't write them down. I was just like "I was in the car, then I went shopping, then I saw my mum."

Boring  :Sad:

----------


## Dante

sounds interesting, I'll try it this coming week after I buy groceries.

----------


## Arra

I actually have noticed my dreams are a bit more realistic since I started eating peanut butter every night. Before, my dreams tended to take place in random places that I've never seen in real life. Over the last few nights they've taken place in more realistic places. The situations aren't exactly mundane, but they aren't as exciting as my dreams used to be, and tend to involve more raelistic situations and more real people.

----------


## Gr8God

I notice theres alot of new members here this year

----------


## bust113

_I noticed that there were alot of members that joined July 2010, Like me . Though I visited this site for years, and only started posting near the end of January 2011. But that is off topic._

----------


## Raspberry

There are a freakin' tonne of new members. I love y'all though  :wink2: 

*Waves at fellow July 2010 members*

----------


## whiterain

> There are a freakin' tonne of new members. I love y'all though 
> 
> *Waves at fellow July 2010 members*



well thats interesting. any way to see the stats?


aahhhhhh inception released july 2010..

----------


## Raspberry

I don't know, just that I've noticed there are a lot more people who joined in January or February.

I watched Inception after I found out about lucid dreaming. Good film though!

----------


## Dante

> There are a freakin' tonne of new members. I love y'all though 
> 
> *Waves at fellow July 2010 members*



that's because of DV's place in google.
when I tried to find a LD discussion board, I wrote in google "lucid dream forum"
and this site was the first hit.

----------


## Arra

The thing about DV's place on google might be true. I had started trying to lucid dream again around newyear, and the decision had nothing to do with Inception. I first heard about lucid dreaming 5 years ago and was excited about it then, and tried it and succeeded for a while, and had been procrastinating with trying to have them again. I finally forced myself to start trying again. I typed "lucid dreaming forum" into google and this was the first site it gave me. I stayed after looking around a bit because the site was so active.

----------


## Dante

> The thing about DV's place on google might be true. I had started trying to lucid dream again around newyear, and the decision had nothing to do with Inception. I first heard about lucid dreaming 5 years ago and was excited about it then, and tried it and succeeded for a while, and had been procrastinating with trying to have them again. I finally forced myself to start trying again. I typed "lucid dreaming forum" into google and this was the first site it gave me. I stayed after looking around a bit because the site was so active.



in short, google can make or break you  :Cheeky:

----------


## NatDug

Haha I've had 2 dreams about Ttt, 1 was on island  :smiley:  , cool dreams

----------


## Raspberry

Now that we've found out peanut butter makes dreams _realistic_ and not vivid, peanut butter sales have dropped yet again.

Unless everyone here is now dealing with a peanut butter addiction...

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

hahahahaha! "Peanut butter gives you more realistic dreams" sounds like something a DC would say! Nevertheless I shall give it a try, thanks for the idea  :smiley:

----------


## Caden

> hahahahaha! "Peanut butter gives you more realistic dreams" sounds like something a DC would say! Nevertheless I shall give it a try, thanks for the idea



That's what I thought!  Actually the title is wrong it gives more vivid dreams.  It is working very well for me, when I do eat some I get nice vivid dreams but when I don't have any the vividness goes down noticeably.  I was hoping there would be some carry over and there may be but not much.

----------


## bust113

_^^
_

----------


## lefty97

Wow, this actually works! Been doing this for a couple days now..

----------


## Caden

Yes it is finally nice to have something in this dreaming area that actually WORKS.  I have heard about a ton of things that are supposed to work B6, B12, Dream Root, bananas, MP3's, bi-neural beats, Hemi Sync, blinking lights, and _none_ of it works reliably.  This is the only thing where I can say that this will _certainly_ work and I know when and how.  Though I have seen some people have luck with bananas it does seem to be a small amount of people and it doesn't do anything for me.  
There is something in peanuts that makes dreams more vivid and no its not B6 or B12 or B-anything because if it was people would be popping them like candy and their success would light up the internet like a Christmas tree, everybody is taking B-something now-a-days.  No, whatever it is that lends dreams to become more vivid is not known yet and it may even be a combination not a single thing.  
Whatever you are mighty peanut you have our undieing respect!

----------


## bust113

_Well, I had 2 spoonfuls, wish me luck._

----------


## Gr8God

> Well, I had 2 spoonfuls, wish me luck.



wait have you srsly haven't had a ld unless you just havent updated it  :tongue2:

----------


## Mrsf0011

you guys should seriously try Valerian Root tea. you will have almost 100% recall and LDs

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

I really want a peanut butter and jam sandwich now mmmm

----------


## DayDreamer315

worked for me, had a dream with my grandmother who passed away 3 years ago. i also ate like 4 maybe 5 tbl spoons  :Cheeky:  lol

----------


## establish

Surprisingly, after trying this theory for the passed four nights, my usual 3-5 dreams/night recall has diminished to 1-2 fragment-esque dreams/night. There could be other factors involved I suppose, however.

----------


## Visage

Well, it has worked for me.

I've been eating a peanut-butter-banana combo before going to bed every other night. The days that I eat the combo, I've experienced much more vivid and memorable dreams.

----------


## DayDreamer315

> Surprisingly, after trying this theory for the passed four nights, my usual 3-5 dreams/night recall has diminished to 1-2 fragment-esque dreams/night. There could be other factors involved I suppose, however.



it doesn't sound like you need any help with dream vividness if your remembering 3-5 dreams per night. good for you i can't wait till im that good with my recall!

----------


## Gr8God

It's great that it works 
to tell you the truth I don't really eat PB anymore
because I've always had vivid dreams 
When I did eat PB it became more vivider then normal .

----------


## Gr8God

Make a PB jelly banana sandwich with a glass of milk it helps to swallow it down

----------


## Vertebrate

We need some control groups, peanut butter placebos, and a healthy supply of subjects.

Also, I'm going to actually try this for a few nights.

----------


## Gr8God

> We need some control groups, peanut butter placebos, and a healthy supply of subjects.
> 
> Also, I'm going to actually try this for a few nights.



Try doing a WILD if you can't have an LD
suggest looking at billybobs :how to wild thread its really detailed on what to do & what not to do in a wild

----------


## DayDreamer315

> Try doing a WILD if you can't have an LD
> suggest looking at billybobs :how to wild thread its really detailed on what to do & what not to do in a wild



would u happen to have the link to the thread?

----------


## Gr8God

> would u happen to have the link to the thread?



Yep
Thats mmzzkcs WILD tutorial
http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/mzzkcs...-guide-105484/

And this is Billybob detailed explanation & tutorial on WILDing
http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/how-wild-62282/

----------


## DayDreamer315

thanks

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

What type of peanut butter are we talking? There's regular and chunky... and that's all I can think of...

----------


## SaucyHitman

I would think any kind, whether it's smooth or chunky is your preference.

----------


## Gr8God

> I would think any kind, whether it's smooth or chunky is your preference.



Hey I made you a Signature picture for you

----------


## Raspberry

Peanut butter jellyfish

peanut butter jellyfish 

peanut butter JEH-LEE-FIIIISSSHHH!!!


Just a song that popped into my head. I felt like sharing  ::D:

----------


## Gr8God

> Peanut butter jellyfish
> 
> peanut butter jellyfish 
> 
> peanut butter JEH-LEE-FIIIISSSHHH!!!
> 
> 
> Just a song that popped into my head. I felt like sharing



Now its stuck in my head thanks Grrrr...  :smiley:

----------


## pepsibluefan

I believe this worked for me because last night I couldn't remember hardly any of my dream; but the night before I eat peanut butter cups and I could remember almost all of it. I need to buy me a big jar of peanut butter and have some before bed. This is absolute genius.

----------


## ThePreserver

I hate peanut butter without some form of chocolate, and I am out of Nutella, but I shall struggle through this to attempt some findings.

----------


## Gr8God

> I hate peanut butter without some form of chocolate, and I am out of Nutella, but I shall struggle through this to attempt some findings.



Banana ?

----------


## bust113

_Ah peanut butter... Where would we be without it?_

----------


## anderj101

Thanks for the reminder!  Time for a peanut butter, banana, and strawberry preserves sandwich!

----------


## StonedApe

zdoes anyone know of any other nuts that are effectivez? eating some pecans right now.

----------


## Lost_prophet

> I don't like realistic dreams either. I went through a phase once, my recall really dropped because they were so mundane I didn't write them down. I was just like "I was in the car, then I went shopping, then I saw my mum."
> 
> Boring



I've had the same exact problem this past week. My last journal entry is from a few days ago, but it's only because I've decided my dreams were so mundane and boring they weren't even worth the effort of writing down. Hah.

----------


## Gr8God

Just gonna look in the Cupboard for peanutbutter  ::D:

----------


## reere

I ate a banana and 2-3 spoons of Peanut Butter before going to bed...
Result: 7 vivid dreams (I was semi lucid in 2 of them) Got obvious dreamsigns and told to my dream characters that this kind of things happen in my dreams...I did not test my reality unfortunately.

----------


## SaucyHitman

Had a PBJ, apple juice, and a handful of cherries (for the melatonin). I recall about 4 to 6 vivid and intense but non-lucid dreams.

----------


## ThePreserver

Placebo or not, it definitely worked!

----------


## anderj101

For me it seems to increase clarity a bit. If nothing else, it's some very healthy foodstuffs to eat!  :Cheeky:

----------


## reere

Second night experimenting Peanut Butter... Eating Peanut butter, Banana and Apple juice.
Result: Alot of vivid dreams (16 dreams) I already had 16 dreams in a single night. It is my record, but I did it last night with less hours of sleep.
But no Lucid dreams. I am a natural DILDer and DEILDer so with more dreams, I will have alot more Lucid dreams.

----------


## pepsibluefan

I need to get my hands on peanut butter, I haven't had the chance to get any. My family would most likely think I am weird for eating peanut butter before bed. (which I never eat)

 I guess it doesn't help that one of my family members is allergic to peanut butter. I don't know. Not only that I need to start recalling my dreams better, I am having a horrid time recalling them. I really hate Wilding for lucid dreams.

----------


## Stratos11

Wow.Just finished reading the threads and and I'm like  ::shock:: 
PB helps for vivid dreams?
That's a reason to try some.I 'll buy some tomorrow and I'll post the results

----------


## Gr8God

> Wow.Just finished reading the threads and and I'm like 
> PB helps for vivid dreams?
> That's a reason to try some.I 'll buy some tomorrow and I'll post the results



Cool

----------


## Stratos11

Ok so I found some peanut butter (difficult if you live in greece) and I had some last night.
Result : 2 dreams.1 was intense and memorable.

p.s. I had some apple juice as well.

----------


## reere

> Ok so I found some peanut butter (difficult if you live in greece) and I had some last night.
> Result : 2 dreams.1 was intense and memorable.
> 
> p.s. I had some apple juice as well.



Great! And try banana too. Help you to sleep and to remember your dreams better. 
And the apple juice is for the vividness of your dreams as well.  ::banana::

----------


## Gr8God

YESSS!!! Got peanut butter but not sure if it will work because its smooth meaning its not crunchy (no peanuts sadface)

----------


## anderj101

> no peanuts sadface



It's all made out of ground up peanuts. The chunky stuff just has a few chopped peanuts added to it.

----------


## Ndm

Need to try this, I love PB  ::lol::

----------


## KickinBird71

So I just had a spoonful of peanut butter (one of those obnoxiously large spoons that you could never use in a regular meal unless you were a giant).
Hope that was enough, I'll deff post my results in the morning.. I've always had horrible dream recall (I usually go months w/o remembering a single image of my dreams), and since I've joined this site and gotten serious about dreaming, I recall about one good dream a week if I'm lucky. Hopefully this will be the end of my problem... or at least the start of my journey to ending it. Pretty excited, hopefully it won't keep me up all night haha

----------


## StonedApe

Has anyone tried eating peanut butter in the middle of the night? Probably gonna try this tonight.

----------


## SaucyHitman

After finding and reading this thread, I had eaten peanut butter(along with taking a few other supplements) almost religiously in hopes of more realistic and vivid dreams. I stopped two days ago and for the past two nights, my dreams have been meh. I'm not sure if taking gives a placebo effect as some readers have suggested or not but I'm sure other people will share their experiences.

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

> The peanuts contain a very high amount of glocentyne which in turn creates more pulses and connections throughout your brain. It not only creates more vivid dreams but helps with concentration and studying. Just kidding, that was all made up...sounded good though right? I've never tried it before, maybe I will tonight...



Hahaha. You had me going as well! But yea, I definitely wanna add this on my to-do list. I love PB as it is!

----------


## Captain Frapo

There's got to be safer ways to induce LD's. All this peanut butter will give me a coronary.

----------


## anderj101

I've been eating 2 PBJ sandwiches and at least 1 banana daily for a couple weeks now. Dream recall seems to have improved quite a bit, but I can't really say that dream content has changed much.

----------


## Gr8God

Hey guys I had the most vividess dream ever after having 4 PB toast & 1 teaspoon of PB
Here it is if you want to read it : http://www.dreamviews.com/f45/most-v...m-ever-112296/

----------


## Raphael

> nothing like a PBILD.



Dude you should trademark that, no joke.

I'm gonna test this whole PB theory tonight. I'll let you know how it goes.

----------


## KickinBird71

So the first PB attempt failed miserably... maybe I didn't get enough? Or I took it too early (I stayed up for a couple hours after eating it). Tonight I'm gonna try again with more PB, and later at night. If that doesn't work, I'll go stock up on bananas and apple juice

----------


## Stratos11

I will try again.I have to end the dryspell

----------


## Caden

> Hey guys I had the most vividess dream ever after having 4 PB toast & 1 teaspoon of PB
> Here it is if you want to read it : http://www.dreamviews.com/f45/most-v...m-ever-112296/



Read it, sounds awesome.  I've had some like that, they make you question just what is reality the detail is just that amazing.

----------


## Gr8God

> Read it, sounds awesome.  I've had some like that, they make you question just what is reality the detail is just that amazing.



Thnaks  :smiley:

----------


## StonedApe

Just ate a whole bunch of peanut butter and a banana.

----------


## deltz

This may actually work, I stopped trying to lucid for a few weeks but last night I had some peanut butter and casein powder and I actually remembered my dream in the morning without even wanting to (haven't tried recording dreams in 2 weeks). Will try again tonight!

----------


## Haerodiel

One of these days, I'm going to eat a whole bunch of peanut butter, a banana, and a B12 vitamin right before bed.

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

WOOOAAAAAHHHHH, I had a teaspoon the other day, I was thinking, meh this probs won't work, but I'll give it a try. ANYWAY, when I went to bed a could feel my self falling to sleep, my body relaxing and my head was spinning. Had great dream recall!

----------


## Stratos11

Well I tried.Great recall although I didn't wrote any of my dreams tonight and I lost the details.
A dream Journal sure is important.

----------


## StonedApe

Didn't seem to work, but I haven;t been recording my dreams much lately and stayed up till 5 am which probably didn't help, I'll try again tonight.

----------


## obby28

Had 2 spoonfuls, going to sleep in 20 mins. i will post results. havent had any vivid dreams for around 2 weeks, maybe this'll help.

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

I'm going for it again tonight. My dream recall has greatly improved this week, but it can't hurt to add more to my efforts!

----------


## Arra

This thread got me addicted to peanut butter. I've been eating spoonfuls of it when before this thread I had never thought of doing such an atrocious thing. I'm not even trying to make my dreams realistic anymore.

----------


## Gr8God

No peanut butter [Insert Sad Face Here]>    :Sad: 
Oh Yeah I don't have a dream journal lololololol
Always remember the dream don't remember the day -_-

Loose the battle........................Win the War
Not remembering day................Remembering the dream FTW

----------


## Gr8God

Bump...

----------


## Severomorsk

Just made a peanut butter and banana sandwich. Going back to bed for my WBTB in a few minutes. Let's see if this works.  :smiley:

----------


## Greenandwhite

Prolly gonna try this tonight... anything that will help..... I also heard apple juice helps as well

----------


## lucydity

i ate the last of the peanut butter, was literally scraping the bottom of the jar trying to enhance my PBILD, i am also drinking tea which ive seen a lot of threads saying helps with massively vivid dreams so i will report back with the outcome of my tea and peanut butter induced lucid dream

----------


## lucydity

> Prolly gonna try this tonight... anything that will help..... I also heard apple juice helps as well



I think someone needs to take every food possible that induces vivid dreams blend them all up with a few flavourings and then sell it to us.

----------


## whiterain

> i ate the last of the peanut butter, was literally scraping the bottom of the jar trying to enhance my PBILD, i am also drinking tea which ive seen a lot of threads saying helps with massively vivid dreams so i will report back with the outcome of my tea and peanut butter induced lucid dream



depends what type of tea really. some apparently have a lot of flouride which won tbe good for dreaming, but caffeine seems to have some positive effects for me as long as i can get to sleep. ive tried mugwort tea which is the best tea i have had for dreaming (other than mushy tea or more hardcore things of course :wink2: ).

----------


## Gr8God

> i ate the last of the peanut butter, was literally scraping the bottom of the jar trying to enhance my PBILD



Scraping serously you only need the 1 tea spoon to have a great vivid dream

----------


## Caden

> Scraping serously you only need the 1 tea spoon to have a great vivid dream



I can testify to that, you don't need much to get more vividness.

----------


## Rimnii

i however can't >< lucky you that this helps but it hasn't really done much for me. I remember my dreams as it is, though I can't lucid, and the PB thing never did help.

----------


## Gr8God

Hey I'm just wondering if anyone can see my Display Picture not signature picture
Becuase I can't see it 
If you can't then tell me how to because when I uploaded a picture than after that I clicked save changes it said upload fail ???

----------


## Gr8God

Oh nvm I can see it now Yep thats me

----------


## USA

Is it a placebo? Kinda sounds like it because of changing results...

----------


## anderj101

> Is it a placebo? Kinda sounds like it because of changing results...



IMHO, I think it's 75% placebo and 25% additional vitamins. I've been eating a PB & J or PB & banana sandwich as my evening snack every night mainly because it's a lot more healthy than the chips or other junk food I used to eat.

----------


## USA

Well saying it was a placebo was a guess. I'll try it tonight to see if anything hgappens, but I still read this stuff so it could be a placebo. I have no way to know if it is or not.

----------


## XxZoomVioletxX

I need to improve my dream recall badly so i will try this.  :smiley:

----------


## Caden

Still working for me for weeks now, not much needed but after a couple days without they are less vivid.

----------


## Gr8God

*bump*

----------


## GuyCecil

I ate a peanut butter sandwich before bed last night and had two really vivid, detailed dreams. And now that I think about it, back when I was a young teen and had great recall and clear dreams, I ate peanut butter before bed all the time. Maybe there is something to this.

----------


## Sugabombs

...And love handles.  :tongue2: 

Nice info though!

----------


## Gr8God

Damn ran out of peanut butter geez I need to get back into the game I was beast at ld'ing now I suck where did I loose it...  :Sad:

----------


## Firebat11

Peanut butter huh?

----------


## Puffin

Thread moved to _Lucid Aids_.  :smiley:

----------


## Skygerobrian

Could be something to this. I've bin living off of cheap foods (including PB&J) for the last month since I lost my job. Had my first lucid dream the other day and think that maybe I ate a PB&J sandwich before bed... not sure if I did or not but I'm gonna try do eat a few today.

----------


## purplepepper

I tried eating a large tablespoon of peanut butter last night before going to bed. I had some weird, vivid dreams, but none were lucid. In one an insane old lady was spraying me with a super soaker giving me a lecture on potatoes  :Oh noes: . I also had near perfect recall, will try this again tonight.

----------


## Kezune

Well, I had a PB&J sandwich before bed last night and my WILD attempt felt so real that I never realized I was dreaming and never became lucid. Not sure whether that's good or not. XD

----------


## TikiXxXRocker

That's funny... Does anybody know how long the dream-affecting effects (lol) are supposed to last?
Because, this could just be a coincidence, but I used to have peanutbutter waffles for breakfast every morning and loved my dreams! Then, in the past few months or so, the grocery store i usually shop at stopped selling the waffles I like so I stopped having them. And nothing very great or significant every happened in my dreams. But just a week ago I found another good waffle brand and have peanutbutter waffles more often... And I have consciously noticed that my dreams have been much more intense and vivid and exciting!
I'm having a peanutbutter and banana sandwich tonight and I'll pay extra close attention! I'll peanutbutter for a week and then none at all for the next and see what happens!  =D
I'm excited. Lol

----------


## DILDo

> I'm sure the choline in PB has something to do with the vivid dreams... Below is a list of choline concentrations in foods:
>     * Beef liver - pan-fried - 100 grams (about 3.5 oz) - 418 mg
>     * Whole large egg - 112 mg choline
>     * Beef (ground) 80% lean/20% fat - 3.5 oz patty - 81 mg
>     * Cauliflower - 3/4 C cooked (1" pieces) - 62 mg
>     * Navy beans - 1/2 C cooked - 48 mg
>     * Tofu - 100 grams (about 3.5 oz) - 28 mg
>     * Almonds - sliced - 1/2 cup - 26 mg
> ** Peanut butter - 2 T - 20 mg*
> ...



Thanks for the list! I feel like a dumbass, but I think peanut butter is disgusting. ;[

----------


## DILDo

Last night I ate 2 hard-boiled eggs and wow, dream vividness showingly increased. Thanks for the choline advice!

----------


## lucid8

Sorry to come to the pb party so late, but thanks to this thread, I had some very vivid (not lucid) but pretty cool dreams last night. I took two spoonfuls of peanut butter and had such a good sleep, remembering my dreams too. What was the consensus about why pb can produce vivid/lucid dreams? Was it that it contains tryptophan? I think this might work better than galantamine + choline for me. Funny how much each persons brain chemistry can differ. Going to try again tonight and see if it works again or just a placebo effect.

----------


## babylemonade

I'm glad I found this thread. Lat night I tried a PB and banana sandwich before bed, but it didn't seem to do anything. However, I went to bed way too late (at least for me), so tonight I'll try it again at a more reasonable hour. Hopefully it works!

----------


## Silentious

I tried this the other night, no effect.  Ugh, I accidentally bought no sodium added PB, it was gross so I didn't eat much.
Bought some good stuff today  :smiley:   Will try tonight

----------


## cedward1

Peanut butter is apparently a good source of choline and tryptophan. According to the herb repository stickied in this forum, tryptophan helps to produce serotonin, which leads to vivid dreams and good recall. According to that thread, vitaming b-6 aids in this process, so theoretically we should all have a great experience if we take vitamin b-6 along with the peanut butter.

----------


## NinjaNautsi

:O :O :O :O :O
i was eating peanut butter one spoon full a day, because its good for a work out regimen, and i was having vivid dreams the whole time!!! but i ran out of peanut butter a couple days ago, and i can definitely tell a difference in the dreams...

----------


## babylemonade

I've been eating some peanut butter before I sleep for the past week or so, and my dream recall has definitely improved, and my dreams have been getting a bit more vivid each night. Neat-o. On an odd note, I noticed that creamy PB works more than chunky PB

----------


## TruMotion

Going to try this tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Silentious

Tried twice, no luck yet.  Maybe because my mom woke me up both days

----------


## cedward1

It's been about 4 nights now eating two tablespoons of peanut butter before bed. I wasn't expecting much, and got to the point where I was mostly eating it because I got hooked on a peanut buttery snack. Last night I ate just plain peanut butter, with no other supplements. I had two lucid dreams. Maybe three, but two of them were in the midst of a series of false awakenings and I'm a bit confused about when they happened.

There may be something to this peanut butter thing!

----------


## Silentious

I tried eating it an hour before bed instead of right before bed.  Worked  :smiley: 
My dreams were much clearer.  I woke up and could actually remember them.  Normally I wake up, as if I just closed my eyes and suddenly found myself hours ahead in time

----------


## strago

Blah!!! I've been addicted to peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for years, having one for both lunch and dinner, and a lot of times also having a banana twice a day! The last time I had vivia dreams was in the first week of October!! That was about when I stopped overdosing on orange juice because of the hot summer weather ending.

----------


## spellbee2

This thread is over 4 years old. Please don't resurrect old threads - this is called necroposting and is against forum rules. If you want to discuss this topic, please start a new thread.

 :lock:

----------

